# miszlik



## franknagy

*Miszlikbe aprít = He is grinding somebody into small pieces*
This expression is used with a hussar who is grinding his enemy's body with his sword into small pieces
Why is it interesting?
It is interesting because the noun *miszlik* is used only in this context.


----------



## AndrasBP

Yes, "miszlik" is interesting, but what is your question exactly?


----------



## franknagy

AndrasBP said:


> Yes, "miszlik" is interesting, but what is your question exactly?


I have known the expressions but I have never met neither the standalone nouns nor the words in other expressions.
My question is:* Is there anybody among the members of the WR forum who has met with the standalone noun: "miszlik"?*


----------



## francisgranada

According to Zaicz's etymolical dictionary:

"*miszlikbe* [1882] ’ezer darabba’ Megszilárdult ragos alakulat a nyelvjárási _miszlik_ ’kis darab’ [1882] szó -be helyhatározóraggal ellátott alakjából."

The entry in the dictionary is _miszlikbe_ (not _miszlik_) which only confirms that this word is not used in it's nominative form in standard Hungarian. Perhaps in some dialects ...


----------



## franknagy

Köszönöm, francisgranada.


----------



## francisgranada

Szívesen, és nincs mit (engem is érdekelnek ezek a "dolgok" ).


----------



## Zsanna

If the thread was started in English, we (and especially the original poster!) are supposed to answer in English.


----------

